# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Em cần dựng máy cắt plasma cho nhu cầu cơ bản ạ!

## tuanly155

lần đầu tham gia diễn đàn e mong các cao nhân chuyên dựng máy tư vấn giúp em một cấu hình máy ổn sử dụng để cắt hoa văn vách ngăn, cửa cổng,... dành cho tôn từ 1 - 15mm ạ! thanks các bác ạ.

----------


## solero

Controler: F2100A
THC: F1620
Plasma power: EMC130A
Chassis: Sắp hộp tự hàn (khỏi cần phay) + ray + thanh răng
Motor: HBS86H
Sofware: Pronet 2012

=> Lụm xèng

----------

aladin

----------


## tuanly155

> Controler: F2100A
> THC: F1620
> Plasma power: EMC130A
> Chassis: Sắp hộp tự hàn (khỏi cần phay) + ray + thanh răng
> Motor: HBS86H
> Sofware: Pronet 2012
> 
> => Lụm xèng


Cấu hình này chi phí khoảng bao nhiêu bác ơi. em gà mờ lắm ạ. thanks bác nhé.

----------


## Thaocodientu2009

được thì dùng mach3 cho rẽ bác ơi. bác có dc những j rồi

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Dùng mach3 ko rẻ đâu bạn,cả về tiền lẫn thời gian làm, mua bộ của china về dùng cho nhanh

----------


## Diyodira

> Cấu hình này chi phí khoảng bao nhiêu bác ơi. em gà mờ lắm ạ. thanks bác nhé.


controller + thc = 30tr
nguồn plasma Hypertherm khảng 90tr.
cơ step khoảng 40tr (nếu servo 60tr)
nếu tự làm thì tầm đó, còn mua thì giá sẽ được nhân từ 2 đến 2.5 lần tùy chất lượng và uy tín của nơi sx.

chúc bác nhanh có đồ chơi.

----------


## VanMinh

Theo nhu cầu sử dụng của bác chủ cắt tôn từ 1-15mm, và cũng gọi là làm quen với máy CNC - plasma, thì em nghĩ mình chơi hàng vừa xài thôi :
1. Desktop cũ (2tr) + Bod Mach3 LPT (1tr) + THC3T (4-5tr) + phụ phí : 10tr
2. Nguồn Trung của, ví dụ Jasic cut 60J + máy nén khí : 30tr
3. Phần cơ thì như bác Diyodira : 40tr
4. Không bik gì về điện tử, thuê người về lắp phần điện : 10tr
5. Không làm được cơ khí nhờ ng làm cơ khí : 10tr
Quá trình sử dụng, bác chủ cứ lên CNCpro xem các cao nhân ở đây chém nhau nhìn vui mà rất chi bổ ích. Đến lúc tích lũy đủ kinh nghiệm cũng như tiền, nâng cấp sau chưa muộn.
Thân!

----------


## solero

Controler +THC: 13tr
Nguồn plasma EMC130A+máy nén khí: 55tr
Còn lại giống các bác trên

----------


## CKD

Làm để phục vụ kiếm tiền thì phải nghĩ đến yếu tố hiệu quả & bền bỉ là chính.
1. Phần cơ khí nếu làm thì thuê 10tr sao đủ nhỉ?
2. Là người mới thì controller nguyên bộ F2100 là giải pháp đơn giản và rẻ.
3. Nguồn hypertherm hoặc victor 65-85, sắt trên 10mm thì nên gió đá. Vì để cắt tôt 15mm phải đầu tư 105-125. Jasic 60 cũng chỉ cắt 8mm thôi, dày hơn cũng ngồi nhìn. Mà chất lượng đường cắt của Jasic thì không có cửa so với hai thằng kia rồi.

----------

VanMinh

----------


## Gamo

> Cấu hình này chi phí khoảng bao nhiêu bác ơi. em gà mờ lắm ạ. thanks bác nhé.


Phần cơ máy plasma thì lão Diyodira có bán đấy bác, mua về bổ sung phần điện thôi, đỡ mất công

----------


## VanMinh

Kính các bác, em xin mạo muội đăng hình em nó lên đây, đó là con CNC plasma cùi nhất mà em từng thấy, kaka. Trên thớt là tấm sắt 3000*1500*8mm.
Bác chủ có lẽ cũng như em, gà về điện tử, và mới làm quen với khái niệm CNC. Do thấy hiệu quả của việc cắt sắt bằng máy CNC so với làm thủ công, nên mới quyết định đầu tư 1 em. Bởi vậy, bước đầu chỉ nên làm 1 con máy vừa phải về tiền và dựa trên các phụ tùng dễ thay thế. Ví dụ như chỗ em ở, các cửa hàng bán máy chẳng bik máy Victor, Hypetherm là gì nữa.
Con máy của em : bob mach3, động cơ HBS86, chạy thanh răng, THC 3T, bộ nguồn Jasic 100A+gió đá, sắt nhà có sẵn...chi phí tầm 80tr + 10tr thuê người về lắp phần điện ==> lụm xèng.
Rất hân hạnh được làm quen với các bác!

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## VanMinh

Nhân đây, em cũng có ý định dựng thêm 1 con plasma, hành trình làm việc 1.3*2.6m, cắt tôn <=10mm. Em đã có Bob + động cơ step 86. Các bác có (ray + thanh răng + hộp số bánh răng nhựa + bộ nguồn plasma) phù hợp với hành trình làm việc đó thì nhượng lại cho em, sdt của em 0936137147.
Cám ơn!

----------


## honganle

> được thì dùng mach3 cho rẽ bác ơi. bác có dc những j rồi


bob mach 3 mình nên sử dụng loại nào được anh ạ. dùng cho máy plasma chạy servo

----------


## Kevin

> lần đầu tham gia diễn đàn e mong các cao nhân chuyên dựng máy tư vấn giúp em một cấu hình máy ổn sử dụng để cắt hoa văn vách ngăn, cửa cổng,... dành cho tôn từ 1 - 15mm ạ! thanks các bác ạ.


Controller: F2300A: 12tr
THC: F1620: 10tr
Motor/ Driver Hybird Servo: 45tr
Dầm, rail, điện: 50tr

----------


## Máy cắt plasma cnc

> Nhân đây, em cũng có ý định dựng thêm 1 con plasma, hành trình làm việc 1.3*2.6m, cắt tôn <=10mm. Em đã có Bob + động cơ step 86. Các bác có (ray + thanh răng + hộp số bánh răng nhựa + bộ nguồn plasma) phù hợp với hành trình làm việc đó thì nhượng lại cho em, sdt của em 0936137147.
> Cám ơn!


Bên em cung cấp anh liên hệ 0983 248 266

----------


## sondt.sinon

> lần đầu tham gia diễn đàn e mong các cao nhân chuyên dựng máy tư vấn giúp em một cấu hình máy ổn sử dụng để cắt hoa văn vách ngăn, cửa cổng,... dành cho tôn từ 1 - 15mm ạ! thanks các bác ạ.


Bác cần mua máy cắt Plasma CNC nhập khẩu thì liên hệ em nhé. Mr Sơn 0981165581

----------


## cuong

cho hỏi Motor: HBS86H và nguồn 60 jasic thì cắt tôn 1 ly có bị cong không ạ?

----------


## xuanhoa84

không bị cong đâu bạn

----------

cuong

----------


## Shyn Huynh

Chào các anh,

Hiện tại mình vẽ file trên corel sau đó xuất ra định dạng dxf để test trên sheetcam sau đó đưa qua máy cắt CNC plasma để cắt. Các anh cho mình hỏi khi test trên sheetcam bản vẽ có quá nhiều đối tượng (các điểm vẽ, các điểm có màu trắng hiện ra trong sheetcam như hình bên dưới) thì có ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm, thời gian cắt của mình không. Máy CNC có cắt được không ?
Lúc trước, mình hay vẽ trên autocad sau đó xuất ra dxf để test trên sheetcam, thì các đối tượng (các điểm ít hơn).
Mình chưa biết nhiều lắm, mong các anh chỉ giúp thêm.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## tuan kiet

Mong các pro giúp đỡ! mình là thợ cơ khí nên không rành về điện, mình đang chế máy plasma cnc,mình đã thực hiện thành công trên BOB Mach3 và step 2 phase 57, nay mình muốn đổi qua step 5 phase vexta nhưng mình không biết kết nối driver với BOB (driver 5 phase UDK5128NW2 VÀ BOB MACH3 BL-USBMach v2.2 D1803) rất mong được sự giúp đỡ của mọi người

----------


## CKD

Bạn đã làm được với step 2P thì step 5P cũng thế thôi. Đâu có khác gì?

----------

